# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Chỗ nào ở HCM bán dao 3d vậy a e

## kenshido1231

Tình hình là lục tung cái Tạ Uyên, Phùng hưng. Mà hok thấy chỗ nào bán dao điêu khắc tinh. Bí quá lên đây hỏi a e chỉ dùm chỗ nào a e hay mua dao điêu khắc gỗ, Hình e nó đây

Cảm tạ a e đã xem.

----------

bamien247

----------


## tranhung123456

bạn lên google từ khóa laser viet nam lấy số D Đ của nó hỏi nó có bán dao (hình như là trên đường 73  Q7 góc Nguyễn thị Thập quẹo vô 73 khoảng 100m)

----------


## Nam CNC

bác chém gió sao , cả cái Tạ Uyen lục tung mà không thấy ??? Tùng Ngũ Kim, Cẩm ký , Hà đã đến chưa mà chém gió dữ vậy ?

----------

kenshido1231

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mày làm thế ai dám lên đây hỏi nữa. 

Bác kenshido giống mình là vào Tạ Uyên hỏi dao điêu khắc gỗ thì cá với bác là đa số trả lời "không có". Bác cứ hỏi dao chữ V cốt 3.175 thì bọn nó sẽ show hàng. Em ngày xưa hay mua Tùng Ngũ Kim, nghe Nam ròm giới thiệu có thằng Cẩm Ký mà đi hoài ko thấy nó nằm ở đâu hết...

----------

kenshido1231, loccd

----------


## Nam CNC

Cẩm kí nằm trong con hẻm như Tùng Ngũ kim , mà là hẻm dưới , hẻm cuối cùng trước khi đi ra đường Hồng Bàng.

----------

Gamo, kenshido1231, loccd

----------


## kenshido1231

> Hehe, mày làm thế ai dám lên đây hỏi nữa. 
> 
> Bác kenshido giống mình là vào Tạ Uyên hỏi dao điêu khắc gỗ thì cá với bác là đa số trả lời "không có". Bác cứ hỏi dao chữ V cốt 3.175 thì bọn nó sẽ show hàng. Em ngày xưa hay mua Tùng Ngũ Kim, nghe Nam ròm giới thiệu có thằng Cẩm Ký mà đi hoài ko thấy nó nằm ở đâu hết...


Cám ơn a nhiều, mấy cái tiệm đó e tìm hết nó toàn nói như anh. hôm nay định đem cái điện thoại chụp hình cho mấy đứa đó xem. chân thành cám ơn mấy anh nhiều, mặc dù bị @NamCNC chửi. kaka

----------


## CKD

Mà mũi chạy gỗ thì hỏi google có đầy mà. Đông Phương, Bảo Long v.v.... đều có ở SG mà.
Ra Tạ Uyên thì không chuyên ngành gỗ, mũi cho kim loại thì nhiều.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ra Cẩm Ký (trong hẻm ấy, search gg ra địa chỉ) đầy đủ loại luôn. Bác hỏi dao điêu khắc mũi nhọn (dao V cán 4mm mũi 0.4 ). Có hình đưa ra cho ngta xem cho dễ  :Big Grin:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

E đã đi ra cẩm kí theo lời chỉ dẫn của bác Nam và đã mua được dao khắc như ad đăng. Giá cho dao cán 6 li là 75k. Cán 3 li là 25k.:-)

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, con 3ly là hàng của TQ hay Nhật hả bác? Thép gió hay hợp kim?

----------


## anhcos

> E đã đi ra cẩm kí theo lời chỉ dẫn của bác Nam và đã mua được dao khắc như ad đăng. Giá cho dao cán 6 li là 75k. Cán 3 li là 25k.:-)


Còn dao phay nhỏ dưới 1mm có mua được không Minh?

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, ông anh tính dùng dao cốt 1mm hả?  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Thấy chỗ này bán khá nhiều dao nè mấy bác:
http://dungcusangtao.com/dao-cat-cnc




> Ủa, ông anh tính dùng dao cốt 1mm hả?


Dùng con V chỉnh độ cao khó lắm bác Gà ơi.

----------


## CKD

Dao end mill & ball noise ở Tạ Uyên có thể mua tới 0.5 (ball noise là R=0.25). Nếu dao hợp kim hay dùng là cứ tầm 135K (cán 3mm).

Trước có thử nguyên công dùng dao ball noise R=0.175, xách tay mẻo, giá tầm 1 củ 1 con. *Chạy không được.* Chắc tại máy mình chưa tới đẳng cấp đó. Còn ball noise R=0.25 thì quất ào ào trên phi kim  :Smile: 

Nhưng mà mấy con này mong manh dễ vỡ lắm à nhe.. cẩn thận khi dùng.

----------

Gamo

----------


## kenshido1231

Chân thành cảm ơn a e. Đã lại tùng ngũ kim và nhận đc cái lắc đầu. Đưa hình cho xem nó nói ko có. Chạy qua Cẩm ký đưa hình luôn và đã mua được 25k/ cái. Cảm ơn a e rất nhiều

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ủa, con 3ly là hàng của TQ hay Nhật hả bác? Thép gió hay hợp kim?


Dao này dao TQ ak anh. Mà sao em nhìn cái dao 0.1mm cán 3 li mà nhìn thấy nó bè bè ra ko có nhọn hoắc như mấy cây 0.1 mà cán 6 li anh ạ..:-)

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Còn dao phay nhỏ dưới 1mm có mua được không Minh?


Hiện tại em đang có 3 con endmill 0.8mm và 1 con 1 li cán 4 hết ạ.:-) hình như dao hợp kim hay sao mà cái đầu nó tím tím đó ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Dao end mill & ball noise ở Tạ Uyên có thể mua tới 0.5 (ball noise là R=0.25). Nếu dao hợp kim hay dùng là cứ tầm 135K (cán 3mm).
> 
> Trước có thử nguyên công dùng dao ball noise R=0.175, xách tay mẻo, giá tầm 1 củ 1 con. *Chạy không được.* Chắc tại máy mình chưa tới đẳng cấp đó. Còn ball noise R=0.25 thì quất ào ào trên phi kim 
> 
> Nhưng mà mấy con này mong manh dễ vỡ lắm à nhe.. cẩn thận khi dùng.


Anh cho em hỏi tí là với ball noise thì làm sao mình đo được cái R của nó vậy ạ.

----------


## bamien247

> Tình hình là lục tung cái Tạ Uyên, Phùng hưng. Mà hok thấy chỗ nào bán dao điêu khắc tinh. Bí quá lên đây hỏi a e chỉ dùm chỗ nào a e hay mua dao điêu khắc gỗ, Hình e nó đây
> 
> Cảm tạ a e đã xem.


đây bạn ơi. bạn cần loại nào thì liên hệ với mình nhé? mình ở tân bình.cảm ơn bạn

----------


## nguyenson318

> đây bạn ơi. bạn cần loại nào thì liên hệ với mình nhé? mình ở tân bình.cảm ơn bạn


Có loại cán 3.175mm ko bác? Hàng có ship ra Hà Nội không?

----------

bamien247

----------


## bamien247

> Có loại cán 3.175mm ko bác? Hàng có ship ra Hà Nội không?


loại bác yêu cầu e mới hết hàng rùi. e đang đặt về giữa tuần tới chắc là có hàng bác ah. mà bác lấy cụ thể loại nào thông số kỹ thuật của nó ấy bác?
bên em shipping toàn quốc bác ah. cảm ơn bác

----------


## CKD

> Anh cho em hỏi tí là với ball noise thì làm sao mình đo được cái R của nó vậy ạ.


Ball noise thì R=½ đường kính

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Ball noise thì R=½ đường kính


Dạ anh. Ví dụ dao cầu 3li thì R nó sẽ là 1.5 phai ko ạ.:-)

----------


## nguyenson318

> loại bác yêu cầu e mới hết hàng rùi. e đang đặt về giữa tuần tới chắc là có hàng bác ah. mà bác lấy cụ thể loại nào thông số kỹ thuật của nó ấy bác?
> bên em shipping toàn quốc bác ah. cảm ơn bác


Loại dao 3D này phay được PCB phải ko bác? Nếu được thì để cho mình loại mũi 0.2 x 20 độ = 10 chiếc. Giá cả thế nào bạn vui lòng inbox hoặc qua mail nguyenson318@gmail.com

----------

bamien247

----------


## bamien247

> Loại dao 3D này phay được PCB phải ko bác? Nếu được thì để cho mình loại mũi 0.2 x 20 độ = 10 chiếc. Giá cả thế nào bạn vui lòng inbox hoặc qua mail nguyenson318@gmail.com


loại này đa phần dùng để phay gỗ thui bác. cảm ơn bác

----------


## nguyenson318

> loại này đa phần dùng để phay gỗ thui bác. cảm ơn bác


Bác check inbox nhé, loại này phay được mạch điện (PCB).

----------


## Thai Khang

> loại này đa phần dùng để phay gỗ thui bác. cảm ơn bác


Loại dao phay 3D này có khắc được trên mica không bác. Nếu được em đặt 10 chiếc 3mmx30 độ với dao cắt mica 3mm luôn nha. Inbox báo giá vào mail em. thaikhang12345678@yahoo.com

----------


## nguyenson318

> Lần đầu mình nghe tới dao 3d á


Dao đấy có nhiều tên gọi khác nhau. Mình thì gọi nó là mũi V.

----------


## vtco05

> Tình hình là lục tung cái Tạ Uyên, Phùng hưng. Mà hok thấy chỗ nào bán dao điêu khắc tinh. Bí quá lên đây hỏi a e chỉ dùm chỗ nào a e hay mua dao điêu khắc gỗ, Hình e nó đây
> 
> Cảm tạ a e đã xem.


Tùng ngũ kim mình mua hoài mà trong hẻm tạ uyên đó.

----------

